# unwritten rules and courtesies



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

I am a beginner boater with minimal saltwater experience. Family recently purchased an inshore type bay boat. It would be nice if anyone could offer some pointers on safe inshore boating and fishing. Also any pointers about unwritten rules and courtesies would be greatly appreciated. I mainly will be in the Orange Beach and would love to be able to get started feeling comfortable and knowing that I will not offend anyone.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are trailering your boat here's a few tips.

1. Practice backing your trailer in a large parking lot. Don't just practice backing straight but back in a S and 90 turns etc till you can really control the boat and have a feel for it's length and width. Teach your wife or oldest guest,child how to pull your boat too! This will facilitate getting in and out of the water faster and give them confidence if they ever need to drive you home and or the boat home.

2. Practice at a seldom used ramp during the week. If p[ossible, take an experienced boater out with you to help out first go round.

3. Ramps have a staging area for a reason. This is where you load all your equipment and if you chose, personnel into the boat. NOT ON THE RAMP WHILE FOLKS ARE WAITING.

4. Don't forget the plug. (If you do don't panic!) Simply put it in or plug the hole and head for the dock or shallow water till you have full control of the situation.

5. Learn how to *<U>properly</U>* use a VHF radio.

6. Teach your wife,significant other,kids and guests etc. how to operate your boat and all systems. VHF radio,fire extinguisher,horn location of first aid kit bla bla bla.

7. Have fun and remember no wake means NO WAKE. A boat at half throttle makes a lot larger wake than one going wide open. 

8. Offer assistance when you can because if you boat long enough you'll need the Karma!


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

Take an 8hrboating course, inAL you have to have a boating license anyway. 

There are shallow channels and sandbars and plenty of things to make for a bad day if you don't know what you are doing. I see an idiot every time I'm in OB run aground b/c he thought it was just like the lake back home, stay off the banks and it's deep everywhere else(ha!). Boating is the same as fishing, never be too proud to ask for help. I've only run across 2-3 people who weren't willing to offer help, Pisces was watching and shall repay them in due time. You will slowly learn the safe way from A to B and will inevitably find many places in b/w.Slow down as slow as you need to feel comfortable, everyone will politely go around you.

*FYI, a sunny Saturday in June is not a great time to shove off for your first trip, I've been boating for 25yrs and these people frighten me at times.*

*Kids wear life jackets and the operator's BACstays under .08!*


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe this is the type of stuff you're wondering:

1. if you pull up near another boat fishing, fish far enough from that boat that they cannot cast over and hit your boat. (ie; don't crowd other boats fishing) same goes for pulling up near bridges and piers. It may be different if everyone is bottom fishing and/or if you just pull up near them and ask if you can fish right next to them.

2. if you boat past someone in a canoe or kayak make sure you drop down to no wake speed until you pass them. this may also apply when you pass a small boat anchored up and fishing. (don't wanna swamp someone else, it's dangerous and mean)


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Take someone out with you that knows what they are doing. Pick their brain, ask a ton of questions and learn that way. There's no education like acutally seeing it done the right way. 

Take a boating safety class as well to get a handle on navigation rules etc... 

Just use a lot of common sense as well. I know it sounds simple, but many people do not conciously remember the common sense aspects of being on the water many times.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

the orignal Boat ramprules of 2007,which has been revised, I'll look for the revision tommorrow!

:usaflag

Inspired by my return to Swamp House to get out today.








<LI>Never check your battery or engine before you leave the house, always wait until your boat is launched, in the water and you have already parked your truck before you check either items! <LI>If you have a problem and the engine won't start, by all means, take your time, take the cover off, play with the battery....go back to your truck and get your toolbox. The boat ramp is the best and safest place to work on your engine and battery. <LI>Never load items from your truck into your boat until you are parked dead in front of the ramp with other people waitng; That is thecoolest and smartesttime to add your skis, rods, ice, beer, food, etc. Oh, and always take your time while doing so, people are patient and understanding, they don't mind waiting so they can get their turn to do it to someone too! <LI>Once you have launched your boat, the ramp isblocked and you are parking your truck and trailer, stop by the mens room and and take your time; when your done stop and talk with your friends, maybe even have a beer or a cup of coffee, smoke a cigarette, or cut a dip! <LI>As you approach your boat after it has been sitting in the ramp for 5 or 10 minutes, say "Oh Shit" i forgot my whatever and go back to the truck; never mind the guy in the water is doing donuts waiting to get his boat out. Head back to the ramp, but wait a minute, did you lock your truck, you know there are thieves around the boat ramps, turn around and go back and check your doorlocks, again, never mind the guy doing donuts wanting to get his boat out. <LI>When your finished for the day,return andbe sure to block the ramp with your boat so no-one else can use it. On your way to the truck, go to the mens room, smoke a cigarette and take your time getting your truck, its been a long day, its time to relax and make everyone else wait, I mean, *you* are more important than them! <LI>When you pull your boat out of the water, stop right in front of the ramp and unload your stuff back into the truck. This will insure that anyone else wanting to use the ramp is "SOL"! When you see a guy with a truck and trailer trying to maneuver behind you, stop what you are doing and make sure he doesn't hit the back of your boat, *Never* move your truck and boat out of the way to make it easier for him, that's just not courteous and not near as much fun. Believe metheother guy will really appreciate your sense of humor!</LI>


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

All of this is really good advice. Just remember that we were all first time boaters at one time or another. Don't be shy about asking questions. 

The best I can offer you is: 

1. treat other boaters as you would want to be treated.

2. watch for no wake areas, they are there for a reason.

3. keep asking questions.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great advice. All of it is true and dead on. Learn the rules, obey the rules and be safe. In time your confidence will grow as will your knowledge.

Don't fret when you make a mistake......We all make them and that is how we learn.:doh

The really important things to me are giving all other boaters a wide berth. Don't crowd anyone or run on them. Stay way way way away from waders and Kayakers. No need to swamp someone. Always help someone in need, it will come back around. At one time or another EVERY boater is going to need a hand.

Other than that enjoy your time spent on the water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, and WATCH WHERE YOU ARE GOING!!!

Nearly got rammed last weekend leaving the dock, by some boater who was fiddling with a cell phone / kid / dog ... I dunno what. All at full-speed ahead!

If I hadn't ducked behind a dock I would have been creamed.

I yelled, "Please watch where you are going, as proceeding in such a hazardous fashion creates undue opportunity for accidents." Or something like that.....


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *hjorgan (4/7/2008)*
> 
> I yelled, "Please watch where you are going, as proceeding in such a hazardous fashion creates undue opportunity for accidents." Or something like that.....




Sure it was something REAL close to that LOL oke


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't forget that it is considered good manners to give a healthy portion of your catch to any forum member who happens to answer your posted question(p.s.this posts constitues an answer to your question... I like sheepshead, butI *really* like grouper). :hungry

Fisherdad


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Thankyou everyone for your advice. The great thing about this forum is that you can get honest helpful answers from people who really love to fish and be on the water. I'm sure all this info will come in handy in the near future. And I WILL share any LEFTOVERS I have!! HAHA.


----------



## xlr8 (Oct 11, 2007)

Might want to try to take a boating course. Here are a couple of suggestions:

http://www.americasboatingcourse.com/

The USCG Auxiliary has several upcoming classes in the Gulf Shores / Orange Beach area

http://www.d8cr.org/php/peinfo.php#Alabama

http://nws.cgaux.org/visitors/pe_visitor/index.html

Good Luck!

:usaflag


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

:bowdown Cudo's for you asking advice from others. There are two types of people who have boats....Captains and boat owners. Regardless, you have to be the later of the two at one time. It's the ones who never learn or think they already know it all that you wanna put a foot in they're a**. You can usually find these guys at your local boat ramp or while you're trying to fish. 

Good luck. Just use common since and respect your fellow boater and you'll be good to go.


----------



## catchem (Oct 7, 2007)

www.boat-ed.com then go to Florida or Al or which ever.


----------

